# Rm 2010



## wilson (9. August 2009)

Gibts schon Infos über die RM Modelle 2010? Kommt endlich ein Carbon Element?


----------



## subdiver (9. August 2009)

wilson schrieb:


> Kommt endlich ein Carbon Element?



Nicht 2010, voraussichtlich 2011.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (9. August 2009)

Wenn das stimmt, dann ists schade. Wer fährt denn heutzutage noch ein CC-Bike aus Alu...


----------



## neikless (9. August 2009)

gibt ja noch das altitude wenn´s carbon sein muss


----------



## wilson (9. August 2009)

Ja klar, aber ich versteh die RM Strategie einfach nicht. Nach Einführung des Carbonvertex wäre doch das Element der nächste logische Schritt gewesen und nicht ein Allmountain. Ich hoffe nur, dass das Warten und die lange Entwicklungszeit sich lohnen werden und die dann 2011 mit einem Rahmen kommen, der alles in den Schatten stellt.


----------



## neikless (9. August 2009)

das mit in den schatten stellen ist so eine sache ...
man kann das rad ja nicht neu erfinden ...
das altitude ist mein XC bike
diese ganzen von bikezeitschriften verbreiteten begriffe nerven einfach nur noch
xc enduro allmountain xc wettkampf light freeride extrem bla bla

für mich gibt es nur 2 unterschiede
bikes mit denen ich bergauf und bergab fahren kann - XC
bikes mit denen ich nur bergab fahren kann/will - DH

mit welchem bike mit wieviel federweg ausstattung und welchem gewicht soll jeder selbst entscheiden
scheinbar brauchen aber viele ihr schubladensystem um sich wohl zu fühlen ...


----------



## wilson (9. August 2009)

Ich hab diese Kategorien auch nicht erfunden und die Terminologie die RM verwendet (XC Racing, XC Performance, Super XC etc.) ist noch doofer. Eine gewisse Einteilung macht aber schon Sinn, damit jeder weiss, wovon man spricht.


----------



## neikless (9. August 2009)

... ride more , talk less !
(so doof find ich die begriffe gar nicht ist eben alles XC )
ich bin raus !


----------



## Nofaith (9. August 2009)

Naja, die Frage nach einem Carbon-Element hab ich Randy(Mitarbeiter von RM) bei den RockyDays gestellt. So wie ich's verstanden hab gibt's wohl bedenken seitens RM das Element in Carbon zu bringen.

Das Element ist nachwievor das Zugpferd der Marke, hier "Hand anzulegen" bedeutet für RM ein "Risiko". Kommt das neue Design nicht an hat RM ein Problem.

Der Markt für so ein Carbon-Bike ist auch nicht so gross, RM ist nicht Specialized oder Scott, sie werden nicht die Masse an Carbon-Bikes absetzen, selbst wenn's ein Überflieger werden würde. Das Vertex RSL ist bisher auch noch nicht während eines Marathon nicht an mir vorbeigezischt.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. August 2009)

wilson schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt, dann ists schade. Wer fährt denn heutzutage noch ein CC-Bike aus Alu...



ich! Und viele andere die meine Meinung teilen...
Warum sollte Alu nachteile haben? wegen dem Gewicht? Das Gewicht kann in gewisser Maßen auch Vorteile haben. Wenn ich so die Rahmen anschaue die bei uns in den Laden sozusagen einfliegen weil Loch im Rahmen oder fast schon schimmeln, dann stell ich mir echt die Frage, lohnt sich Carbon?

Soweit ist das meine Einstellung.


----------



## neikless (10. August 2009)

Lochfraß  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (10. August 2009)

wilson schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn heutzutage noch ein CC-Bike aus Alu...



Du 
Im Ernst, die meisten Carbonrahmen im CC- und Marathonsport sind gesponsort, 
deshalb sieht man soviele davon bei Rennen.



Nofaith schrieb:


> Das Element ist nachwievor das Zugpferd der Marke, hier "Hand anzulegen" bedeutet für RM ein "Risiko".
> Kommt das neue Design nicht an hat RM ein Problem.



Es kann aber auch ein Risiko sein, wenn RM es nicht schafft,
dass Element technisch auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen.

Mittlerweile ist das Element nicht mehr erste Wahl als Racefully.
(selbst die RM-Teamfahrer fahren kein Element im Rennen)
Dazu zählen der wippende Hinterbau und das relativ hohe Rahmengewicht
im Vergleich zu den aktuellen Topmodellen der Konkurrenz.
Preislich ist das Element aber leider auf Augenhöhe.

Persönlich bin ich mit meinem Element zufrieden und es gefällt mir.
Würde ich aber heute ein Racefully kaufen, wäre es sicherlich kein Element.


----------



## Catsoft (10. August 2009)

Moin!
Ich habe auf ein Carbon-Element gewartet. Hab mich dieses Jahr dann für ein Titus Ti entschieden. Also ein Kunde weniger. Von der Vertexen hab ich auf der BJT auch ein paar Exemplare bei Nicht-Teamfahreren gesehen. 

Robert


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. August 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> das mit in den schatten stellen ist so eine sache ...
> man kann das rad ja nicht neu erfinden ...
> das altitude ist mein XC bike
> diese ganzen von bikezeitschriften verbreiteten begriffe nerven einfach nur noch
> ...



so siehts aus!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. August 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> Lochfraß  ?



Steinschlag!


----------



## subdiver (10. August 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> weil Loch im Rahmen oder fast schon schimmeln, dann stell ich mir echt die Frage, lohnt sich Carbon?





Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Steinschlag!



Was sind das für Carbonrahmen die vom Steinschlag ein Loch bekommen
oder anfangen zu "schimmeln" ?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. August 2009)

Scott... die eigentlich schon länger in dem Bereich tätig sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (10. August 2009)

Um eine klarzustellen: Ich fahre auch ein Element und dies mit grösster Zufriedenheit. Ich sehe auch keinen echten Vorteil bei einem Carbonrahmen. Carbon ist nun aber das, wonach der Markt bei einem leichten Fahrrad mit um die 100mm Federweg welches fürs schnelle bergauf- und bergabfahren bei Rennen konstruiert wird (ich soll's ja nicht CC nennen) verlangt und RM kann sich einfach nicht leisten, das Rennfully aus dem Programm nicht in Carbon anzubieten.

Mein nächstes wird übrigens ein Top Fuel (ob Carbon oder Alu weiss ich noch nicht). Bin heute grad mit einem neuen Madone aus dem lokalen Bikegeschäft rausmarschiert. Man kann von Trek halten was man will, aber die machen zur Zeit einfach Spitzenräder.


----------



## neikless (10. August 2009)

ja richtig Trek macht sich sehr gut !
ich denke wenn rocky aus seiner sicht gute erfahrungen 
mit dem alti und vertex macht wird ein carbon
element wohl nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen ob nun 2010 oder später ...

noch was zum "Lochfraß" 
mit meinem carbon altitude hatte ich schon einige heftige Steinschläge am Unterrohr,
bisher ohne Lochfraß oder andere negativen Auswirkungen ...
da hatte ich in Alu schnell mal delle oder Lackabplatzer .

übrigens gibt es Gerüchte das 2010 ein "WorldCup FLATLINE" auf den Markt kommen soll,
denke aber nicht aus carbon , oder doch was denkt ihr ?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. August 2009)

neikless man kanns auch übertreiben... denke nicht das das Sinn machen wird? Zumal GT schon einige Probleme hatte.


----------



## neikless (11. August 2009)

gegen ende meines beitrages lies die ernsthaftigkeit auch etwas nach


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. August 2009)




----------



## subdiver (11. August 2009)

Auf die 2010er Lackierungen bin ich neugierig.
Ob RM wieder die typische Ahorn-Lackierung anbieten wird ?


----------



## TurboLenzen (15. August 2009)

Hier gibt es für euch die ersten Bilder der 2010er Produktpalette zu sehen. Als Highlight präsentiert sich das neue "Flatline Worldcup". Lest meinen Bericht auf: http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/arti...-ueber-die-rocky-mountain-neuheiten-fuer-2010

Viel Spaß dabei...

Mario


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. August 2009)

hihi, das mit dem SXC könnte was werden! Ein Blatt mehr im Weißen bitte


----------



## fritzn (17. August 2009)

Puh, endlich wieder anständige Paintjobs, "alte" Schriftzüge und Headbadges. Sehr gut.


----------



## Giuliano.B (21. August 2009)

Die neuen Atlasteile sind halt auch geil. Der Lowriser, dann der neue Vorbau für direktmontage auf der Doppelbrückengabel. Hab ja ´nen Atlas AM auf der 40. Das sieht bissl strange aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (21. August 2009)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/2010-rocky-mountain-flatline-2009.html


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. August 2009)

also wenn man sich bei mtbfreeride.tv die Videos über Crankworx anschaut, kann man denken das sie das Flatline WC als Maxxis SE in dem Orange rausbringen.

Der Rahmen wird da so verdächtig unter einem fetten Maxxis-Schild präsentiert.

Kommt der Souly wohl doch noch zu seinem WC


----------



## Soulbrother (21. August 2009)

! ...wäre definitiv eine Option


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. August 2009)

gefällt mir aufjedenfall !! HRRR das rot-weiße


----------



## Cuberius (30. August 2009)

Hm,...hab mir gerade die Fotos angeschaut. Warum hab ich jetzt nur Lust mir ein Flatline WC zu kaufen? Defenitiv mein Projekt für 2010.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. August 2009)

ja Lust hätte ich eigentlich auch.
Mich würde echt sehr gerne mal interessieren wie das sich so fährt!

andererseits, brauch ich eigentlich wirklich kein WC. Ich bin nicht auf Bestzeit aus und spare an jedem Gramm um noch mehr Speed rauszuholen.


----------



## GM210 (30. August 2009)

Du hast ja absolut Recht Mr. Freeride, aber irgendwoher kommt dann doch immer dieser "Haben-Will-Effekt". Das WC ist schon ein verdammt hübsches Rad geworden. Zur Funktion kann man ja noch nichts sagen, wobei die schon gegeben sein wird.  

Wenn ich Geld hätte würde ich es kaufen. Da aber kein Geld da ist und ich mein pummeliges "normalo" Flatline habe werde ich wohl oder übel nur die bald sicher vorhandenen WC Flatlines im Forum bewundern.

Ein feines Gerät:


----------



## GM210 (30. August 2009)

Hi.

Mir ist grad was aufgefallen wozu ich gern mal Eure Meinung wissen würde.

Wie würdet Ihr diesen Aufkleber deuten????





Bedeutet es, das die Flatlines werden wieder in Canada geschweisst oder bedeutet "built" aufgebaut? Im Sinne von Parts drangeschraubt.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. August 2009)

soweit ich das entziffern kann steht drauf Handbuilt Vancouver BC.
Handbuilt bedeutet glaub ich engineering und drangeschraubt und Handmade dagegen engineering, schweissen und drangeschraubt. Is mir auch egal, hauptsache es fährt sich super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (30. August 2009)

Den neuen Atlaslenker gibts ja schon bei mailorder. Mich würd mal interesieren ab wann´s den Vorbau gibt


----------



## GM210 (30. August 2009)

Nach der Eurobike würde ich mal tippen.

Sieht echt nice aus das gute Stück.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. August 2009)

wie schön das ab Mittwoch mal wieder richtig was los ist hier im Forum


----------



## Dome_2001 (31. August 2009)

Doch, das WC Flatti ist so wie oben abgebildet richtig schick!! Löst wirklich den "Will ich haben" Effekt aus!! Mal schauen wo es sich preislich bewegen wird.

Die Funktion müsste man abwarten, siehe New Slayer, bei RM weis man ja nie.

Würde aber auch tippen das der Kleber bedeutet, geschweisst sonst wo und teile in Vancuver hingeschraubt ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. August 2009)

andererseits........das WC im Tausch gegen mein jetztiges Flatline wuahahaha!
Da könnte man drüber reden!


----------



## GM210 (31. August 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> andererseits........das WC im Tausch gegen mein jetztiges Flatline wuahahaha!
> Da könnte man drüber reden!



So wirds gemacht! Ich nehm auch eins.

Ich ruf dann mal schnell mal bei bikeaction an und klär' das mit den Jungs ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. August 2009)

das jetzige Flatline als FR-Model und dann das WC als reines DH Bike ... wenn man blos soviel Geld hätte


----------



## Dome_2001 (31. August 2009)

Hunter-dirt ... das wäre natürlich perfekt und noch ein allti fürs dahin cruisen ...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. August 2009)

richtig! 

Bin dann mal das Zeug fürn Demo Day und Eurobike packen...  ich werde berichten sobald ich Fotos gemacht habe.


----------



## neikless (31. August 2009)

zwischen Flatline und Altitude ist dann aber noch eine große Lücke zu füllen


----------



## All-Mountain (31. August 2009)

Apropos Altitude, weiß jemand wie die Lakierung 2010 bei den Altitudes aussehen?

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche steht hinter dem rot/weißen Slayer SXC ein schwarzes (die Lakierung vom jetzigen Carb-90er) Alu-Altitude 70.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. August 2009)

haste richtig gesehen  schade das es keine klassische Ahornlackierung is =/


----------



## All-Mountain (31. August 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> haste richtig gesehen  schade das es keine klassische Ahornlackierung is =/


Die Lackierung vom 90er Carb hat mir schon immer gefallen. Gestört hat mich nur das Carbon...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. August 2009)

jungs......sind doch nur noch 2 Tage. Wer weiß was noch alles für Lackierungen kommen


----------



## subdiver (3. September 2009)

Die Eurobike ist doch schon seit 2 Tagen und hier gibt es keine neuen Bilder ?
Mich würden die CC-Marathonmodelle und deren Lackierungen interessieren.
Danke


----------



## All-Mountain (3. September 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=419680


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (3. September 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=419680



Danke, den Thread kenne ich 
Darin sind die von mir beschriebenen Modelle aber nicht abgelichtet.


Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Preise gibts bei mir auf Anfrage (PM). Bilder vom Vertex, Element und Altitude findet ihr alle demnächst im Rocky Mountain Forum.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. September 2009)

subdiver nur die Ruhe ich werde sie schon noch alle hochladen. Bin gerade blos nicht an meinem PC...


----------



## All-Mountain (3. September 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> subdiver nur die Ruhe ich werde sie schon noch alle hochladen. Bin gerade blos nicht an meinem PC...



Wir sind jedenfalls schon sehr gespannt


----------



## All-Mountain (3. September 2009)

Ich seh schon, hier muss man sich um alles selbst kümmern


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. September 2009)

Du hast aber auch keine Gedult 


























































































































Ich finde das Lady Element sehr ansprechend und ist den Designern auch sehr gelungen. Bin am rÃ¤tseln ob Vertex 50 oder Altitude 50 mein nÃ¤chstes Projekt wird.

Rahmen wirds wie folgt zu kaufen geben:
Vertex 70 White-Red
Vertex Team RSL Carbon Fiber
Blizzard Red-White
Element 70 SE Red-White
Element Team Orange-White
Altitude 90 RSL Carbon
Flatline World Cup White
Solo Team RSL White

Slayer SXC und Slayer SS wirds nur noch als komplett Bikes geben. Und beim Slayer SS nur noch das eine Modell. Laut HÃ¤ndlerunterlagen wird es beim Flatline FR 2 Modelle geben, einmal das FR in Schwarzmatt und das Park RENTAL in grÃ¼n (hÃ¶chstwarscheinlich das Slayer SS). Preis fÃ¼r den Flatline WC Frame liegt im VK bei 3490â¬, was meiner Meinung ein dicker Happen ist.


----------



## Catsoft (4. September 2009)

Oh Gott sind die :kotz:

Das Carbon Vertex find ich hübsch, aber das waren die dieses Jahr auch schon. Ansonsten: Fehlanzeige


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. September 2009)

ich finde die neuen Canuck Lackierungen ganz geil.

Ich sehe keine SE Modelle!!!! Gibt es etwa keine mehr? 

3500 Euro!!!!!!!!!!! Ha haahaa ha ha dann sollte er aber wenigstens Handgeschweißt in Vancouver sein. Wie kommen die den auf den Preis?


----------



## All-Mountain (4. September 2009)

Ich find dagegen einige schon recht 

Vor allem das hier:





Nette Lackierung und "plastikfrei"


----------



## clemson (4. September 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> 3500 Euro!!!!!!!!!!! Ha haahaa ha ha dann sollte er aber wenigstens Handgeschweißt in Vancouver sein. Wie kommen die den auf den Preis?



dazu zitat aus mtbr.com von einem RMB Mitarbeiter.
"2. We haven't "turned our back on Canada". In fact, we are adding another two more models to be welded in our Vancouver facility, Flatline Pro and Flatline World Cup. Also, we still assemble all of our bikes, paint frames, design, engineer, and build all of our wheels in Canada. Our Canadian manufacturing/assembly/paint is still far and away more than other North American companies our size. "

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=551386
Post 29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (4. September 2009)

3500 für den frame ist... 

lg chris


----------



## subdiver (4. September 2009)

Die Lackierungen sind ja wohl zum :kotz:


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (4. September 2009)

Danke für die Bilder
Der Preis für das WC-Modell is mal ne Ansage...
Ist das erste Altitude auf dieser Seite ein SE?

mfg


----------



## MrFaker (4. September 2009)

sieht nach lady altitude aus 

lg chris


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (4. September 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> sieht nach lady altitude aus
> 
> lg chris



Gut das es hinten an der Wand steht! Wer lesen kann...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. September 2009)

Im Video sagt der Herr Stratmann das das rote Flatline komplett 3700 kostet.
Und knapp 18 kg in der Ausstattung....das ist cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. September 2009)

richtig! aber was ich immernoch nicht verstehe is die Kalkulation 
Wenn  der Frame only 3500â¬ kostet warum kostet dann das Flatline 3700â¬ o0 da muss doch irgentwo der Hacken sein.


----------



## Nofaith (4. September 2009)

Element SE, SXC 50 und SOLO RSL wissen zu gefallen, der Rest geht so.

Wie liegen denn die Preise der Vertex Carbon-Modelle?

Seh ich das richtig, die SXC-Modelle kommen jetzt alle mit FOX Float RP23 oder ist das nur bei den Messe-Modellen?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. September 2009)

richtig, die SXC Modelle kommen alle mit Float RP23 DÃ¤mpfer.

*Preise:*
Vertex 50 RSL 2990â¬
Vertex 70 RSL 3990â¬
Vertex 90 RSL 4790â¬
Vertex RSL Team 5990â¬


----------



## All-Mountain (4. September 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> richtig! aber was ich immernoch nicht verstehe is die Kalkulation
> Wenn  der Frame only 3500 kostet warum kostet dann das Flatline 3700 o0 da muss doch irgentwo der Hacken sein.



Damit hebelt man schlicht und ergreifend die Händler aus, die einen Rahmen kaufen würden, den mit günstigen Teilen bestücken und als Komplettbike unter Listenpreis anbieten.

Leute wie wir, die sich einen Rahmen individuell aufbauen wollen, müssen das dann ausbaden.

Darum werde ich wohl ein Komplettbike bestellen und das "ausschlachten". Kommt untern Strich günstiger.


----------



## bk2l3f (4. September 2009)

Das ist zwar nicht das richtige Forum...
...Was gibt es im Rennradbereich von Rocky.
Gibt es in Deutschland das Prestige?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. September 2009)

ja das Prestige 70 CR in white-carbon Fiber wirds auch in DE geben Preis wird bei 2590â¬ liegen.


----------



## bk2l3f (4. September 2009)

Dann werde ich das mal im Auge behalten. 

Das Prestige wäre für mich ein ideales Trainingsgerät, es soll ja auch eine sehr komfortable Geometrie haben, nicht so racelastig wie das SOLO.


----------



## rockyoernie (4. September 2009)

hi .. ich find bis auf´s lady altitude sind die alle recht misslungen ..für´n schönes custom bike muss man wohl demnächst zum lackierer gehen.
die alten flatline rahmen sehen auch viel schöner aus.


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (5. September 2009)

Schöne neue Bikes! Weiß jemand ob es das FLOW nur noch in Stahl gibt, oder wirds auch wieder ein Alu Modell geben?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. September 2009)

das Flow wirds weiterhin in Alu geben in der Farbe purple und wird dann unter dem Namen Flow 2 fÃ¼r 949â¬ verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. September 2009)

Was ist denn nun mit Special Edition Modelln???


----------



## iNSANE! (6. September 2009)

Mir gefallen die neuen Bikes - klare Linie, schöne Ausstattungen und viel Innovation besonders bei RaceFace


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. September 2009)

Ich verbessere meinen Coment, laut Katalog wird es auch ein Flow 1 geben allerdings steht dies auf der Preisliste nicht drauf. Als Special Edition Modelle kommt einmal das Element in rot-weißer Lackierung (wie ca. das Slayer SXC) und das Vertex 29 SE in der goldenen Lackierung. Ansonsten liegt mir nichts mehr vor.


----------



## xtedx (6. September 2009)

es gibt auch schöne modelle nächstes jahr:


----------



## xtedx (6. September 2009)

hier mal die preisliste für die neuen modelle 2010 bikes + rahmen:


----------



## Xexano (6. September 2009)

Richtig? 

Flatline Pro White = Flatline WC Rahmen in weiß-rot mit billigeren Parts, aber sonst vom Rahmen her identisch mit dem Flatline World Cup White?

Ich sag mal ein paar klare Worte (eigene Meinung): 
Die Preise (und Preispolitik) sind unverschämt, die Lackierung hässlich, der Produktionsort unklar (Tendenz Taiwan)! Rocky Mountain hat bei mir höchstpersönlich ihren Kultstatus verwirkt! 2005/2006, als ich mir das RMX gekauft habe, war der Ruf wesentlich besser. Schade! 

Mag sein, dass die Bikes gut funktionieren und auch gut fahren, aber das können auch die Bikes von anderen Firmen, die tlw. wesentlich mehr anbieten. Der Preis des Altitudes Carbon Frames kommt schon verdammt nahe an die Preise der Getriebe-Bikes...
Für den Preis des Solo Teams kann ich mir locker ein in Wunschfarbe eloxiertes Argon Road mit Gates Antrieb Made in Germany anschaffen.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. September 2009)

...mit der unklarheit vom Produktionsort und bei der Preispolitik muss ich dir allerdings recht geben.


----------



## MrFaker (7. September 2009)

Xexano schrieb:


> Ich sag mal ein paar klare Worte (eigene Meinung):
> Die Preise (und Preispolitik) sind unverschämt, die Lackierung hässlich, der Produktionsort unklar (Tendenz Taiwan)! Rocky Mountain hat bei mir höchstpersönlich ihren Kultstatus verwirkt! 2005/2006, als ich mir das RMX gekauft habe, war der Ruf wesentlich besser. Schade!



kann ich dir teilweise recht geben, kultstatus für mich auch nicht mehr wie früher vorhanden

die bikes sind aber vom fahrverhalten nicht schlechter geworden, die preise zu DM zeiten teilweise angepasst (habe für mein RM6 (ohne neuere Umbauten) damals über 8000DM ausgegeben, schau mal was der großteil an Flatlines kostet)

lg chris


----------



## snuffbox (7. September 2009)

Die Flatline Rahmen kommen wieder aus Vancouver. Zumindest die WC´s. Bei dem anderen weiß ich es nicht. Von den Preisen her find ich das schwarz/weiße auch sehr happig aber es ist dieses Jahr bei fast jeder Firma zu Preissteigerungen gekommen. Teilweise hab ich bis zu 18% ausgerechnet. Also Rocky ist da mit Sicherheit nicht der einzige der gut zulangt. 

Greez Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (7. September 2009)

Leute, der Preis für ein Bike in diesen Reginonen ist echt nicht mehr normal. Rocky baut echt schicke und richtig gut funktionierende Bikes, allerdings bekommen dies andere Hersteller mit geringeren Preisen auch hin. Und nur das Rocky Mountain draufsteht zahle ich keine 500 Euronen merh!!!


----------



## Nofaith (7. September 2009)

Bei den DH-Modellen kann ich die Preise nicht beurteilen, setzt mich mit solchen Bikes kaum auseinander, deshalb - no comment -.

Aber die 5990â¬ fÃ¼r das Vertex Team RSL sind schon recht ambitioniert, vorallem wenn man sich die Ausstattung auf dem Messefoto anschaut, kann nichts erkennen das den Preis auch nur Ansatzweise rechtfertigt. Wenn man alles einzeln kaufen wÃ¼rde, wÃ¤r's in der Ausstattung sogar noch billiger.

Also wer einen Vertex RSL will wartet wohl besser ein bisschen bis die ersten HÃ¤ndler die Bikes wieder bei Ebay zerlegt anbieten(momentan gibt's 50er RSL-Rahmen).


----------



## Catsoft (7. September 2009)

Oder kauft den Rahmen für 999,-- in F


----------



## kettenknecht (7. September 2009)

xtedx schrieb:


> es gibt auch schöne modelle nächstes jahr:



ja wunderschön  (bis auf die schwulen reifen)

aber der preis ist eine frechheit  wie jedes jahr 

das hammer wurde eingestampft ?


----------



## All-Mountain (7. September 2009)

Also ich hab mir heute so eins bestellt:





Da stimmt das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis noch.

Außerdem finde ich die Lackierung einfach klasse (...das Material übrigens auch)

Werde wohl einige meiner Lieblingsteile von meinen Old Slayer dranbauen (The One, Mavic Crossmax ST, Atlas-Vorbau-Lenker-Kombi...) aber ansonsten läßt die Ausstattung nur wenig Wünsche offen.

Ja und schweren Herzens werde ich mich dann wohl von meinm Old Slayer trennen, denn zwei Bikes für den All-Mountain-Einsatzbereich wäre dann doch zuviel des guten.


----------



## iNSANE! (7. September 2009)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Und nur das Rocky Mountain draufsteht zahle ich keine 500 Euronen merh!!!



Verstehe ich - und das gute ist: Du MUSST es auch nicht, was ja einer der Vorteile unseres freien Landes ist.

Von dem her: Ich finde die Debatte sehr müßig - und sie wiederholt sich wieder und wieder und wieder und...

@ Tom - Sau cool! Gefällt mir auch extrem gut, das 70er Alti!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. September 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir heute so eins bestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du konntest es nicht lassen, was? 
Hatte auch ne nette Unterhaltung am letzten Mittwoch mit dem Vertreter von Yeti (IXS, Schweiz). Yeti wird zukünftig das 303DH nicht mehr an die "Ottonormalverbraucher" verkaufen da es einfach viel zu viel gekostet hat und dadurch habense starke minus Zahlen gemacht. Beim neuen 303RDH probieren sie jetzt nochmals. Der Rahmen kostet glaube ich ungefähr soviel wie der Flatline WC Frame. Der 303RDH wird nicht mehr in Colorado produziert sondern in Taiwan. Wenn der Flatline WC Frame wieder wirklich in Vancouver produziert wird, bin ich auch bereit dem Preis entgegen zu kommen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. September 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ....... Wenn der Flatline WC Frame wieder wirklich in Vancouver produziert wird, bin ich auch bereit dem Preis entgegen zu kommen.



ich absolut nicht! Das RMX kam damals auch aus Vancouver und hat 1000 Euro weniger gekostet.

Kein Plan wo die 1000 herkommen. 
Sie hätten mal lieber das Flatline FR auf 2000 Euro gehen sollen und das WC auf 2800 Euro oder so.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. September 2009)

Wenn die den Rahmen in Taiwan produzieren würden, wäre der Preis sicherlich geringer geworden.


----------



## el Lingo (8. September 2009)

Diese ganze Diskussion um die Preise ist wirklich zu viel, sollte man sich sparen. Jeder gibt so viel aus, wie er es für richtig hält. Wobei ich schon über die Leute lachen muss, die gerne 500,- mehr ausgeben, nur damit sie wissen, ihr Rahmen ist in Canada geschweisst und eben nicht in Taiwan. Qualitätsunterschiede sehe ich aufgrund des des Schweissortes nicht im geringsten.


----------



## Dome_2001 (8. September 2009)

Sorry das ich nochmals das Thema hoch gehoben habe. Im Endeffekt hat el Lingo recht, jeder zahlt den preis welches im das radel wert ist. Möglicherweise würde ich auch den Preis für ein Flati WC bezahlen. Bin es noch nciht gefahren. Ich denke aber offen über andere anbieter nach. Fakt ist auch dort, wenn cih mir die Preise vopn anderen Herstellern anschaue, dass wenn man eine Marke fahren will man in meinem Sektor zwischen 2800 und 3500 einfach ausgeben muss. Und wenn man den Preis mit dem Preis von einem Flugzeugträger vergleicht, ist ja ein Rocky spott günstig


----------



## slayerrider (8. September 2009)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Sorry das ich nochmals das Thema hoch gehoben habe. Im Endeffekt hat el Lingo recht, jeder zahlt den preis welches im das radel wert ist. Möglicherweise würde ich auch den Preis für ein Flati WC bezahlen. Bin es noch nciht gefahren. Ich denke aber offen über andere anbieter nach. Fakt ist auch dort, wenn cih mir die Preise vopn anderen Herstellern anschaue, dass wenn man eine Marke fahren will man in meinem Sektor zwischen 2800 und 3500 einfach ausgeben muss. Und wenn man den Preis mit dem Preis von einem Flugzeugträger vergleicht, ist ja ein Rocky spott günstig



Allerdings finde ich es sehr teuer wenn man es mit einer Briefmarke vergleicht. 
Und ich finde nicht das die Diskussion müßig ist, bei Rocky wurde der Kunde vom König zum Depp. Und das ist schon ok, wenn ich wenig bezahle, aber wenn ich soviel Geld bezahle dann nicht. Mein nächstes wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit kein Rocky mehr, das WC stand zur Debatte aber sicher nicht für 3500. Mal schauen vlt. merkt Rocky das mal....


----------



## subdiver (8. September 2009)

Habt Ihr schon mal was von der freien Marktwirtschaft gehört ?
Angebot und Nachfrage regelt den Preis 

Ob ein Mercedes, eine Rolex oder ein Rocky seinen Preis wert ist,
entscheidend ganz alleine der Kunde.


----------



## el Lingo (8. September 2009)

Kann schon jemand zur neuen Race Face SixC Serie und den Preisen etwas sagen? Sieht auch interessant aus!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. September 2009)

kann die Preise später veröffentlichen wenn ich daheim bin, nähere Infos zu der Gruppe habe ich allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## blaubaer (8. September 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Kann schon jemand zur neuen Race Face SixC Serie und den Preisen etwas sagen? Sieht auch interessant aus!




infos und Bilder gibts bei Pinkbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (8. September 2009)

Daher komme ich ja darauf, Preise Deutschland kann man da aber nicht sehen...


----------



## evil_rider (8. September 2009)

mhhh, also hier in der schweiz scheinen die preise human zu bleiben... *freu*

und da das WC wohl aus BC kommt, werde ich nächsten jahr wohl ein neues geschoss haben!


----------



## neikless (8. September 2009)

wenn *ich* Rocky wäre und der flatline rahmen aus vancouver BC kommen würde,
dann würde nicht "built" sonder "MADE IN CANADA" drauf stehen ... ich glaube kaum
das ein Hersteller darauf verzichten würde - woher kommen eure info´s ?

abgesehen davon --- überflüssig ! jeder wie er mag ! Rocky kann _builden _und _maden_ wo
sie wollen , wem es nicht passt muss ja nicht kaufen , wer doch wird sicher happy !


----------



## evil_rider (8. September 2009)

also auf meinem RM7 steht auch nicht "made in canada".... und der kommt definitiv noch von dort!


----------



## snuffbox (8. September 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> abgesehen davon --- überflüssig ! jeder wie er mag ! Rocky kann _builden _und _maden_ wo
> sie wollen , wem es nicht passt muss ja nicht kaufen , wer doch wird sicher happy !



Kann ich so nur unterschreiben. Die Info kommt übrigens vom Innendienst von Bikeaction. Als ich ihn nach dem Aufkleber fragte antwortete er mir dass die Rahmen wieder in Vancouver gemacht werden. 

Aber letztendlich ist es sowieso *******egal. Die Dinger sind und bleiben gut

cheers Björn


----------



## xtedx (9. September 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Kann schon jemand zur neuen Race Face SixC Serie und den Preisen etwas sagen? Sieht auch interessant aus!



laut liste 579,90â¬  aber schon schick das kurbelchen.



evil_rider schrieb:


> mhhh, also hier in der schweiz scheinen die preise human zu bleiben... *freu*
> 
> und da das WC wohl aus BC kommt, werde ich nÃ¤chsten jahr wohl ein neues geschoss haben!



was heiÃt das... was kostet z.b. das flatline pro in rot/weiÃ in der schÃ¶nen schweiz?

die preise in frankreich sind sehr unterschiedlich. 
das element 50 in weiÃ/schwarz mit der tribal lackierung kostet dort liste 2850â¬ bei uns 2990â¬.
wiederum das slayer sxc 50 dort 3589â¬ bei uns 3490â¬.
beachtlich der unterschied beim flatline world cup rahmen 2999â¬ in frankreich 3490â¬ bei uns.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. September 2009)

die Räder verkaufen sich bei uns halt besser... deswegen der hohe Preis <- ist jetzt meine Vermutung


----------



## MrFaker (9. September 2009)

evil_rider schrieb:


> also auf meinem RM7 steht auch nicht "made in canada".... und der kommt definitiv noch von dort!



meinem RM6 auch, kommt auch ohne bedenken aus canada, liegen aber etliche jahre dazwischen 

lg chris


----------

